# Pico and Paco (Ongoing Thread)



## NBCGLX (May 10, 2015)

I'll continue to update this thread with pics, hopefully on a regular basis.

Pico is a Sky DF Violet SF Spangle, and Paco is a Cobalt DF Violet SF Spangle.

We were lucky enough to get this little guys from Lindsey (aka CuteLittleBirdies) and we couldn't be happier with the long wait and long drive from Philadelphia to Ohio to pick them up. We can't recommend Lindsey enough. It may be challenging to reach her at times, but trust us, her birds are above top-notch. We had Pico and Paco to an avian vet a few days ago for a general exam since we've only had them a week today and the vest was blown away with how well socialized and tame the birds are at such a young age. She was also very impressed with the birds' health and overall condition. To quote the vet, "I'm very happy with your breeder."


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pico and Paco are adorable and I agree that Lindsey is an awesome breeder. I made several trips from Virginia to Ohio to get my budgies from Lindsey as well. 

I'll be looking forward to future updates and pictures of your two darling babies!*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful budgies!!! :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing plenty of Pico and Paco pics...:loveeyes:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They are just too cute! Lovely boys*


----------



## Natsplat (Nov 3, 2015)

Gorgeous birds


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are so cute! I agree, I'm also happy with your breeder :laughing: 

I'm sure they'll have a wonderful time with you and I can't wait to see updates!


----------



## NBCGLX (May 10, 2015)

Thank you, everyone! I'll hopefully post some more pics this weekend.


----------



## NBCGLX (May 10, 2015)

Caught them both soundly sleeping. A rare moment, indeed. These guys are so much fun!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They're adorable! I'm glad you are having lots of fun with Pico and Paco, life is certainly better with budgies!


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

They look very sweet sleeping together . It sounds like they are just as active and playful as my little guy (who might be their brother).


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is adorable! Fluffy sleepy budgies are so cute  

I'm glad they've settled in nicely!


----------



## NBCGLX (May 10, 2015)

Nadley said:


> They look very sweet sleeping together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are the parents of your little guy?


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

I still don't know - as you said, it can be challenging to reach Lindsey. I'll tell you when I find out. It would be fun if our birds were brothers!


----------



## NBCGLX (May 10, 2015)

It's been too long since I've posted any pics! Pico and Paco are a couple weeks into their first molt and we can't wait to see how their colors fully develop as they shed their baby feathers.

Below is a short video of them. Pico learned to go through the rings and does so with regularity...except when I'm trying to capture him doing it on camera!



And a couple pics I snapped in the last couple days, the first of them behaving during a clicker training session (please excuse the poor lighting!) and the second of them enjoying the view from their cage-top play gym.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, they are such beautiful boys! 

They certainly are growing into very handsome birds  Thanks so much for updating, I'm glad to hear they're doing well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pico and Paco are just as cute as can be!
I just adore budgies at that age and yours are especially sweet. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Paco and Pico are some sweet youngsters that will be absolutely 
handsome adults. Thank's for sharing the update....


----------

